

The Tao of Programming - swah
http://www.dekorte.com/blog/blog.cgi?do=item&id=4429

======
pixie_
Taoism isn't really a religon, but more of a philosophy, and it's a really
good one for a programmer. If you haven't read it then check it out. My
favorite translation is here -
[http://academic.brooklyn.cuny.edu/core9/phalsall/texts/taote...](http://academic.brooklyn.cuny.edu/core9/phalsall/texts/taote-v3.html)

------
ricardobeat
Interestingly, javascript fits the description very well: good balance between
OO and functional :)

~~~
nxn
Hmm, I don't think I ever consciously recognized this about JavaScript before.
Even when I focus on the functional sides by using functions for namespacing,
constructors (I avoid 'new'), scoping, and limiting external access, objects
still cooperate nicely and feel natural. This says a lot, because even in F#,
which was designed to work well with OOP, mixing the two doesn't seem to
produce a nice blend for me.

------
bchjam
obligatory: <http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html>

